# Low Tech 29 Gallon Tank



## Tooterfish (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't think moonlights are generally used for planted tanks. I don't think it matters one way or another, really, but it's totally possible that I'm completely wrong. 

You might want to nix the gravel and use a substrate with nutrients in it, like Fluorite or Eco-Complete. Something like that. If you use one of those rather than normal gravel, you're supplying your plants with more food, which means you'll get better growth and not have to dose as many ferts into the water column.

Anacharis is an easy plant, but all the anacharis I've ever kept has shed really bad. They were too messy for me, so I stopped using them. Crypts are awesome once established, but they really hate being moved, so they have a tendency to "melt" when first added to a new tank. Just remove the dead parts, leave them be, and they usually grow back in a couple weeks. Also, if you ever decide to increase your light output, you'll have to shade the crypts, because they generally don't like high light.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Welcome to TPT!

Is your fixture T5HO or T5NO?

If it's HO, you won't want to run more than one bulb. If it's NO, you can probably run 2 bulbs. 

Are you planning on running CO2 at all?

You can run moonlights at night if you want on a planted tank, makes no difference other than personal aesthetic.

I'd increase your water change regimen- changing only 10% every few weeks your tank will increase in hardness over time (due to evaporation) and shift away from your tap water parameters (unless you're setting it up with RO water?). I change 30-50% at a time on all my low tech tanks for this reason.


----------



## clownfish1124 (Jul 9, 2010)

thanks!
could I mix the fluorite and the normal gravel? or layer it? Or could I use fertilizer tabs, like Fluorish tabs? I really like how this gravel looks
The fixture is t5 HO, and I am not planning on using CO2
what would you recommend for bi-weekly water changes?


----------



## Tooterfish (Jul 16, 2008)

Layering works! I haven't ever personally used the fert tabs, so I can't really say whether they would be good or not.

I do weekly 25%-ish water changes. I'll probably knock them down to 10% weekly changes, but I've had a little bit of a BGA problem, so I've been doing larger changes to help remedy that. The amount of water you change every week is really dependent upon your individual tank: most people are good with a 10% change, but if you have a high fish load, low filter turnover, low plant load, etc, you might want to change more water just to keep the water quality higher.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm not fond of layering just b/c the layers will get mixed over time, so I usually mix things right up front if I'm going that direction. It's just an aesthetic choice, though- so do whatever you want there. And yes, using some Flourite will add some nutrient content to your regular gravel. But you'll want to rinse it REALLY well before use, and I've found that taking the additional step of drying after rinsing works even better to reduce dust.

Root tabs can also be of great benefit to plants, especially some of the larger rosette plants like Crypts and Swords.

You can use your nitrate levels as a general indicator of organic buildup in your tanks. I do about 30% every month or every other month on my own low tech 29gal, and my nitrates are always under 10ppm. You may need more or less depending on your bioload, but I would definitely do more than 10%.


----------



## clownfish1124 (Jul 9, 2010)

Ok thanks both. I figured I'd start with 1 5 gallon bucket and work up to 2 over time. It's a pain to carry the jugs up a flight of stairs (from the basement to the family room where this tank will be)
Thanks again
Also just out of curiosity, could I use the root tabs to seed my gravel, per say, and replace them as said by the manufacturer without using fluorite at all?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Yep, you could do that too. 

Nutrient-containing substrates are helpful as a "buffer" for when you run low or don't dose ferts for a while, and there are some plants (like carpeting plants) that IME do better when grown in substrates with nutrients, but you can definitely make do with just plain gravel or sand and still have a really nice planted tank.

I personally prefer to use nutrient-containing substrates b/c that means less maintenance (fert dosing) on my end over time.


----------



## clownfish1124 (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks! So I looked at your 29 gallon tank and fell in love with your driftwood and vals. How did you get a driftwood piece like that one? I would love to get one.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

clownfish1124 said:


> Thanks! So I looked at your 29 gallon tank and fell in love with your driftwood and vals. How did you get a driftwood piece like that one? I would love to get one.


Thanks!

It's Manzanita wood I got here in the forum Swap n Shop. :thumbsup:


----------



## clownfish1124 (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for the info!

Also I have a plant question. Will I be able to keep lloydiella under my lights with fert tabs? Thanks


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

clownfish1124 said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> Also I have a plant question. Will I be able to keep lloydiella under my lights with fert tabs? Thanks


Probably. If it doesn't do well it would probably lack of CO2 rather than light that's at issue.

(You're talking about Creeping Jenny/Lysimachia nummularia, right? http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...ium plant&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi)


----------



## clownfish1124 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah that's it. I guess the only way for me to know is to try


----------



## clownfish1124 (Jul 9, 2010)

Actually, I think I'm gonna get moneywort (bacopa monnieri) instead. The lloydiella tends to dissolve after a few months


----------



## clownfish1124 (Jul 9, 2010)

ok, so i ordered my plants last week and am still waiting for them to be shipped. I bought flourish tabs on sunday. 
I do have a question: what should i run in my filters? Carbon and filter floss?
Thanks


----------



## AkCrimson (Dec 17, 2009)

Don't run carbon, not in a planted tank.


----------



## clownfish1124 (Jul 9, 2010)

Ok, and just out of curiosity, why shouldn't I run carbon?


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

clownfish1124 said:


> Ok, and just out of curiosity, why shouldn't I run carbon?


Takes out stuff plants need, and it doesn't last, it's better to have a good bio filter.


----------



## clownfish1124 (Jul 9, 2010)

Like bioballs or ceramic rings?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I use sponges and disposable media the most in my filters, as mechanical filtration is most important on a planted tank (planted tanks produce TONS of debris!)


----------



## clownfish1124 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah I was planning on definitely having sponge and changing it out every 2 weeks.


----------



## clownfish1124 (Jul 9, 2010)

I just got an email back from sweetaquatics.com, and they are going to be shipping my plants this Saturday! So I am gonna be planting next week!


----------



## clownfish1124 (Jul 9, 2010)

Here are some pictures of how the tank looks right now. I really like how the lights look (the colors in the pictures are very accurate without photoshopping)
FTS:








Right Side:








Left Side:








Top Down:









Edit: Oh yeah the heater will be moved when the tank is filled!


----------



## clownfish1124 (Jul 9, 2010)

Ok, so this is what I have come up with for planting. I am gonna try to observe the golden rule (interesting fact: the Parthenon abides by it 100%), so the red crypts will be at the focal point.


----------



## nickcamp12345 (May 2, 2009)

that piece of driftwood is really amazing. i have a 29 gallon too so its really cool seeing what other people are able to do with them and get more ideas. on your key it says that you're going to put the bronze crypt. on the driftwood? unless there's a space in between that i don't see, you're going to have to plant it into the gravel. also, i think for your tank, you should put most of the tabs by the crypt.'s, four leaf clovers, and moneywort. everything else are very easy plants to grow and don't require very much to be successful. oh, make sure that when you plant your anubias and java ferns, keep the rhizome(thing on the bottom where all the leaves come out of) out of the gravel or tie them down to the driftwood. if the rhizome doesn't get light, the plant will eventually die. i see a lot of potential with this tank and i'm definitely going to check this again from time to time. good luck!

edit: you can also buy seachem flourish, trace, and iron if you want to help you with fertilizing if you are having trouble with the root tabs.


----------



## clownfish1124 (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks! The bronze crypt will definitely be in the gravel. I'm also planning on buying some terra cotta pots and tying the anubias and the java fern to some pot shards.


----------



## clownfish1124 (Jul 9, 2010)

Plants will finally be here tomorrow. Hopefully they shipped ok.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

clownfish1124 said:


> thanks!
> could I mix the fluorite and the normal gravel? or layer it? Or could I use fertilizer tabs, like Fluorish tabs? The fixture is t5 HO, and I am not planning on using CO2


Yes! The four-leaf clovers will need them. The light is a bit too strong for non CO2. I would be best to raise it above the tank 6 in. or use a screen top and raise 3 in. Also you will probably need some potassium nitrate. Check out Rex Griggs website on dosing it.


----------



## clownfish1124 (Jul 9, 2010)

I could do screen over the lights. It is on legs and is about 2-2.5 inches over the top. I also have the flourish tabs too so each pot will get a tab.


----------



## clownfish1124 (Jul 9, 2010)

plants are here!


----------



## clownfish1124 (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## clownfish1124 (Jul 9, 2010)

Pictures I just took:
Cryptocoryne Melt:








Anubias Melt?








Four-leaf Clover (I expected this to happen)








Baby Four-leaf Clovers








Anacharis








Anacharis and Vals








Cryptocoryne








FTS 8/07/10









thanks for stopping by!


----------



## Liquid_Pyro (May 26, 2010)

Looks great


----------



## clownfish1124 (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks!
I just tested my water:
Ammonia: 0 ppm
Nitrate: 15 ppm
Dkh: 9
Ph: 7.8
Is this good? When can I start adding fish? 
Thanks again


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

What have you done to cycle the tank so far? Have you been dosing ammonia?


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

At Rex Griggs site It is suggested that one use two bunches (4-6 stems each) of plants for each five gallons of water


----------



## clownfish1124 (Jul 9, 2010)

I used some media from another tank I have running. Also I have a ton of plants in there (especially lots of anacharis), except the anacharis is short so it's hard to see. Definitely have 40 individual plants in the tank, and I am planning on getting more plants to put on the driftwood


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

clownfish1124 said:


> I used some media from another tank I have running.


Well then it is probably okay to start adding fish. Adding 3 weekly is the best way to avoid a mini recycle. Some fish can tolerate a mini recycle.


----------



## clownfish1124 (Jul 9, 2010)

Ok. I was thinking of adding cories first, then gourami, then tetras, and finally the sae. Is that good?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

The stocking order sounds fine, but you'll need to keep a close eye on your ammonia levels. From the pics I doubt you have enough plant mass to achieve a "silent" cycle.


----------



## clownfish1124 (Jul 9, 2010)

ok. I'll probably go to the pet store over the weekend and I'll just stock slowly. Thanks!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

clownfish1124 said:


> Ok. I was thinking of adding cories first, then gourami, then tetras, and finally the sae. Is that good?


I would start with the tetra, then cories, then gourami, and then sae. This is the order of fish sensitive to nitrates that I have noticed. The sae can be aggressive from what I have read so I think they should be last.


----------



## clownfish1124 (Jul 9, 2010)

Ok, thanks Hilde!

I also changed up my stocking a bit. Here it is now:
1 pearl gourami
15 neon tetras
5 zebra danios
6 net or panda cories

so I should add the danios, then the tetras, then the gourami, and the cories last? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

clownfish1124 said:


> I also changed up my stocking a bit. Here it is now:
> 1 pearl gourami
> 15 neon tetras
> 5 zebra danios
> 6 net or panda cories


Danios are very hardy. Some use them to cycle a tank so add them first. Then the cories, gourami, and last neon tetra. Neon tetra aren't as strong as use to be. You need more plants to have more than 10 neon tetra. Start slow or fish die.


----------



## clownfish1124 (Jul 9, 2010)

yup! Also ~3 fish a week is not slow at all! With saltwater it's like 1 fish every few months


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

clownfish1124 said:


> yup! Also ~3 fish a week is not slow at all! With saltwater it's like 1 fish every few months


I may be wrong then. Probably best to add a couple of small hardy fish, like danios, initially. Wait until both the ammonia and nitrite levels have risen, and then fallen to zero, before adding more fish.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I strongly recommend against cycling your tank with fish in it. Too much work keeping up with water changes to keep the ammonia in safe ranges for the fish.

Toss a few cocktail shrimp in the tank and let them decompose. Once the ammonia and nitrite have bottomed out, remove whatever is left of the shrimp, do a big water change, and start stocking. Some people put the shrimp in media bag to help make cleanup easy after you're done cycling.

Easy-peasy!


----------

